# making magenta scroll saw pattern



## daddydave (Nov 29, 2016)

Finally discovered how to change a black pattern to magenta in order to see contrast with the blade.
1. scan black pattern and save as JPG file.
2. Upload into Inkscape (free program)
3. OPEN pattern to screen and select it (boxes pattern with X's), select Filters, select colors then select extract channel
4. pick Magenta, Select view item box and select apply. At this point you should have a magenta pattern.
5. In file select print and there you are.


----------



## daddydave (Nov 29, 2016)

+My 1 hp dust collector is 75 decibels. If I enclosed it with a framing of acoustical ceiling tile with a noise absorption of .5 (along with exhaust venting); can I expect the rating to go down to less than 50 decibels?


----------



## daddydave (Nov 29, 2016)

Have a growing supply of numerous types of wood scraps to use in my intarsia work. Have a limited amount of space and curious as how you all keep them separated in order to utilize their best selection for my work?


----------



## GrumpyGolfGuy (Apr 29, 2020)

I use those plastic bins, one for each type of wood. I have a hard time tossing out a scrap that might work in an intarsia project in the future.

Chris


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Good idea. I've been using red for mine for years. I also use Inkscape and recommend it to anyone who uses patterns for fine cutting. I do my own tracings but what you are doing works too.


----------

